# cognome + nome vs. nome + cognome



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Normalmente, in italiano il nome precede il cognome, cioè si dice Dante Alighieri, Michelangelo Buonarroti, Luciano Pavarotti ecc ... Nonostante ciò a volte si scrive/dice anche in ordine inverso (non parlo dell'elenco telefonico, ovviamente).

Esempio concreto di Bologna:
_Montanari Laura,_ scritto sulla porta del suo alloggio. 

Quindi mi piacerebbe sentire la vostra opinione, cioè quando è giusto/usato/naturale ... premettere il cognome al nome di battesimo in italiano? 

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## rainbowizard

Ciao,
in Italiano come hai già osservato tu, di norma il nome precede il cognome. Questa è la regola per le firme e per le dichiarazioni in genere.
Per alcuni documenti può capitare che si voglia mettere in risalto il cognome di una persona come qualificatore primario dell'individuo, ma la regola dovrebbe essere comunque rispettata...

Per altre lingue (in Giapponese per esempio) è esattamente il contrario.

Ti dirò di più... anche volendo esprimere un titolo (dottore, avvocato, ingegnere etc.) si dovrebbe sempre seguire la regola <titolo> <nome> <cognome> e qualora risultasse opportuno mettere il cognome in risalto, i termini dovrebbero "ruotare".

Per fare un esempio, sono corrette le due forme seguenti:
ing. Mario Rossi 
Rossi, ing. Mario

ma è errata (o quantomeno impropria) la forma seguente:
Mario, ing. Rossi


----------



## sephiro

A parte i documenti ufficiali in cui si richiede la forma che ti ha spiegato rainbow sai come scrivono il proprio nome gli italiani?
Sulla porta di casa, sulla propria agenda, su un biglietto da visita? ... nel modo in cui suona meglio leggerlo! Ah ah è così  ciao


----------



## stella_maris_74

Aggiungo a quanto correttamente detto da Rainbowizard che di norma è durante le scuole secondarie che si inizia a far precedere il cognome al nome. L'insegnante fa l'appello chiamando appunto Rossi Mario, Tinti Bruno, ecc.
Alcune persone si portano dietro questo "schema mentale" per tutta la vita, e continuano a presentarsi e firmarsi anteponendo il cognome al nome, anche se la forma corretta sarebbe appunto Nome Cognome.


----------



## giginho

Aggiungo a quanto detto dagli amici che, in ambito sportivo, quando l'arbitro fa l'appello prima della partita, quando si presentano le formazioni allo stadio il cognome antecede il nome.

L'arbitro chiama il cognome e il giocatore risponde con il nome; lo speaker dello stadio annuncia il cognome e il pubblico urla il nome proprio.

Per quanto mi riguarda mi presento sempre con il nome di battesimo e poi con il cognome a parte nelle telefonate ufficiali di lavoro in cui al posto del nome proprio inserisco il titolo seguito dal cognome.


----------



## Genoese

Il cognome è utilizzato prima, in sede d'appello: sportivo, giuridico, militare ecc ecc...
Per il resto sempre prima nome poi cognome


----------



## Oblomovita

http://nome-e-cognome.blogspot.com/

20 validi motivi per usare il nome prima del cognome. (Sempre!)


----------



## Youngfun

Ciao francis,

sono poche le lingue al mondo vogliono prima il cognome e poi il nome, da quanto ne so tra queste c'è la tua lingua madre, l'ungherese, e quelle dell'Estremo Oriente: cinese, giapponese, coreano.
Dalla mia esperienza, in Italia nei documenti ufficiali vedo che spesso per i cinesi si segue l'ordine nostro, cioè cognome+nome. Spesso può succedere che nello stesso atto notarile compaia un cinese con cognome+nome, e poi ne seguono altri italiani chiamati con nome+cognome.
Molti cinesi famosi sono conosciuti con cognome+nome, come Sun Tzu (L'arte della guerra), Mao Zedong (scritto anche Mao Tsetung), Zhang Yimou (regista), Zhang Ziyi e Gong Li (attrici di Hollywood) ecc.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, YoungFun (o FunYoung )

Confermo quello detto sulla mia lingua madre. Nell'italiano, tradizionalmente il nome precede il cognome anche nel caso dei nomi ungheresi p.e. Luigi Kossuth (invece dell'originale Kossuth Lajos). Oggi, per quanto riguarda i nomi di battesimo, si tende a non tradurli, quindi "in italiano" sarebbe Lajos Kossuth. 

Nel caso dei nomi cinesi, secondo me dal punto di vista "europeo", non è sempre chiaro qual'è il congome. Credo che sarà questo il motivo perché i nomi cinesi vengono tradizionalmente usati nella forma originale anche nelle lingue occidentali, quindi anche nell'italiano.


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, francis 

  Tieni conto che in Emilia è molto diffuso l’anteporre il cognome al nome. 

Nel controllo ortografia e grammatica del pc ci si attiene all’ordine nome e cognome. Ovviamente non sono stati immessi dati universali a proposito, quindi la Madonna Sistina di Raffaello diventa Sistina Madonna , se non si sta attenti in fase di correzione .


----------



## potolina

francisgranada said:


> Ciao, YoungFun (o FunYoung )
> 
> Confermo quello detto sulla mia lingua madre. Nell'italiano, tradizionalmente il nome precede il cognome anche nel caso dei nomi ungheresi p.e. Luigi Kossuth (invece dell'originale Kossuth Lajos). Oggi, per quanto riguarda i nomi di battesimo, si tende a non tradurli, quindi "in italiano" sarebbe Lajos Kossuth.
> 
> Nel caso dei nomi cinesi, secondo me dal punto di vista "europeo", non è sempre chiaro qual'è *qual è* il congome *cognome (vabè, questa era solo per essere pedante!)  *. Credo che sarà *sia *questo il motivo perché *per cui  *i nomi cinesi vengono tradizionalmente usati nella forma originale anche nelle lingue occidentali, quindi anche nell'italiano.




Salve, scusatemi... la correzione è solo per aiutarci (considerando che il tuo Italiano, Francisgranada, è pressoché perfetto, davvero...magari parlassi io così Ungherese!!!)  

Comunque io credo che l'anteporre il cognome al nome si verifichi soprattutto in ambiti in cui potrebbero esserci problemi di omonimia... esempio: quanti (non so...) Luigi ci sono in una squadra di calcio o in una classe? Probabilmente molti (o troppi, dipende dai punti di vista!) 

Quindi solitamente si usa anteporre il cognome per "prevenire" tali problemi di omonimia... ho sempre pensato che fosse per questo, almeno negli elenchi


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Ciao, YoungFun (o FunYoung )
> 
> Confermo quello detto sulla mia lingua madre. Nell'italiano, tradizionalmente il nome precede il cognome anche nel caso dei nomi ungheresi p.e. Luigi Kossuth (invece dell'originale Kossuth Lajos). Oggi, per quanto riguarda i nomi di battesimo, si tende a non tradurli, quindi "in italiano" sarebbe Lajos Kossuth.
> 
> Nel caso dei nomi cinesi, secondo me dal punto di vista "europeo", non è sempre chiaro qual'è il congome. Credo che sarà questo il motivo perché i nomi cinesi vengono tradizionalmente usati nella forma originale anche nelle lingue occidentali, quindi anche nell'italiano.



Ciao Francis! Eh sì. Le cose stanno proprio come sono.  Il fatto è che siamo talmente convinti di questa cosa che pretenderemmo di estenderla a tutti i Popoli.
No,ti dico che quando andai in Giappone feci la figura del solito povero ignorantello europeo quando mi misi in testa di cercare "Itto Ogami". Sì, il personaggio principale di una serie televisiva di _film-samurai _che fece scalpore in Italia negli anni settanta o giù di lì. Alla fine, l'intuizione di una commessa, sicuramente aiutata dalla conoscenza da parte sua di questo nostro vezzo, pose fine alle tribolazioni. Ella mi chiese semplicemente se per caso cercassi "Ogami Itto".
 Apriti cielo!

Direi di non fare tanto caso ai suggerimenti dei Grammatici, ma di affidarsi né più né meno alle convenzioni o ancor meglio alla convenienza. Tutto qui.
Anzi! Mi par di immaginarmi un ipotetico Gustavo La .....(quello che volete voi) presentarsi dicendo" Piacere! ...... Di nome Gustavo.

Come inserto aggiuntivo a quello che i lorsignori grammatici prescrivono,aggiungo:Se è vero che il nome "individualizza" l'individuo , allora bisognerebbe aumentare il nostro miserando numero di nomi a disposizione ( i nomi giapponesi sono semplicemente numerosi di migliaia di volte rispetto ai nostri nomi ), e bisognerebbe posporlo al cognome, nella usuale posizione del dato nuovo o del dato da mettere in evidenza.

Mi scuso se ho turbato i sentimenti di qualche focoso sostenitore della teoria "nome e poi cognome;perché siamo fatti così!" , ma il mondo mica finisce entro i confini delle grammatiche dei colonizzatori!  Anche se si vorrebbe che apparisse così.

Se niente niente proviamo a nominare qualche regnante europeo di quelli di ora o di quelli che furono,includendoci pure i Papi, ci accorgiamo che dopo il titolo segue il nome, Ci accorgiamo che più del nome serve l'aggiunta dei numeri romani per elencare e specificare di quale persona con lo stesso nome si tratta. Ecco, qui viene praticamente a galla e messo in vista a tutto il mondo questa deficienza numerica dei nomi  europea. Un po' come dire tanto fumo e niente arrosto. Parlando di individui e loro nomi.

Praticamente, quello che volevo mettere in chiaro era, non solo le "architettazioni mentali" per giustificare questa o quella posizione, ma il numero relativamente irrisorio che alla fin fine rimette tutto in discussione tutto l'apparato giustificatorio. Direi che fa la differenza il numero e la varietà, e non tanto poi la posizione. 

E scusate i toni leggermente polemici! Si fa per dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte.

Saluti


----------



## pulteney

Io odio sentire prima il cognome e poi il nome, il pensiero corre subito all'anagrafe. Tremo quando vedo gente che si firma mettendo prima cognome e poi il nome. 

Per me prima nome e poi cognome, sempre.


----------



## Youngfun

Youngfun said:


> ...sono poche le lingue al mondo che vogliono prima il cognome e poi il nome...
> 
> ...Sun Tzu  (L'arte della guerra), ...


Esempio sbagliato... chiedo scusa per il mio grave errore... Sun Tzu significa Maestro Sun, non è cognome+nome.


francisgranada said:


> Ciao, YoungFun (o FunYoung )
> 
> Confermo quello detto sulla mia lingua madre. Nell'italiano, tradizionalmente il nome precede il cognome anche nel caso dei nomi ungheresi p.e. Luigi Kossuth (invece dell'originale Kossuth Lajos). Oggi, per quanto riguarda i nomi di battesimo, si tende a non tradurli, quindi "in italiano" sarebbe Lajos Kossuth.
> 
> Nel caso dei nomi cinesi, secondo me dal punto di vista "europeo", non è sempre chiaro qual'è il congome. Credo che sarà questo il motivo perché i nomi cinesi vengono tradizionalmente usati nella forma originale anche nelle lingue occidentali, quindi anche nell'italiano.


Niente FunYoung, quello è tutto il mio nome, quindi non puoi invertire le due parti 
Diciamo che la tendenza internazionale è che i nomi giapponesi e ungheresi vengono invertiti nel formato nome+cognome, mentre quelli cinesi e coreani mantengono il formato originale.
Tuttavia negli eventi sportivi anche i nomi degli atleti cinesi vengono invertiti in nome+cognome, che è la forma standard per gli atleti di tutte le nazioni, ed è anche stampata nelle maglie degli altri cinesi. Nei media americani si vede saltuariamente Yimou Zhang, Ziyi Zhang, ecc.
A Hong Kong quasi tutti hanno il doppio nome, uno occidentale e uno cinese (come me , loro seguono un ordine ancora più strano: nome inglese + cognome + nome cinese.
Esempio: Andy Lau Tak-Wah.
Svantaggio: i due nomi di battesimo vengono separati, uno all'inizio e uno alla fine, è un ordine totalmente illogico...
Vantaggio: si mantiene sia l'ordine occidentale nome+cognome, sia l'ordine cinese cognome+nome.

Inoltre, un po' in tutto il mondo nei documenti d'identità compare prima il cognome e poi il nome. Forse anche ciò influisce sull'uso della forma cognome+nome.


----------



## pizzi

Sempervirens said:


> Praticamente, quello che volevo mettere in chiaro era, non solo le "*architettazioni mentali*" per giustificare questa o quella posizione, ma il numero relativamente irrisorio che alla fin fine rimette tutto in discussione tutto l'apparato giustificatorio.



E questo simpatico neologismo a cosa lo dobbiamo? Alla copula tra architettura e masturbazione?


----------



## rainbowizard

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao Francis! Eh sì. Le cose stanno proprio come sono.  Il fatto è che siamo talmente convinti di questa cosa che pretenderemmo di estenderla a tutti i Popoli.



1° mah! ... questo mi pare non l'abbia detto nessuno.



Sempervirens said:


> Come inserto aggiuntivo a quello che i lorsignori grammatici prescrivono,aggiungo:Se è vero che il nome "individualizza" l'individuo , allora bisognerebbe aumentare il nostro miserando numero di nomi a disposizione



2° mah! ... solo a leggere il calendario ci sono almeno 4 santi per ogni giorno. Diciamo che alcuni nomi sono oramai poco usati, altri sono usati di più in alcune regioni e meno in altre ma non mi sembra che abbiamo pochi nomi a disposizione.


----------



## giginho

Permettimi Rainbow wizard:



> No,ti dico che quando andai in Giappone feci la figura del solito povero ignorantello europeo quando mi misi in testa di cercare "Itto Ogami". Sì, il personaggio principale di una serie televisiva di film-samurai che fece scalpore in Italia negli anni settanta o giù di lì. Alla fine, l'intuizione di una commessa, sicuramente aiutata dalla conoscenza da parte sua di questo nostro vezzo, pose fine alle tribolazioni. Ella mi chiese semplicemente se per caso cercassi "Ogami Itto".





> Se niente niente proviamo a nominare qualche regnante europeo di quelli di ora o di quelli che furono,includendoci pure i Papi, ci accorgiamo che dopo il titolo segue il nome, Ci accorgiamo che più del nome serve l'aggiunta dei numeri romani per elencare e specificare di quale persona con lo stesso nome si tratta. Ecco, qui viene praticamente a galla e messo in vista a tutto il mondo questa deficienza numerica dei nomi europea.



3° mah: la tirata di Sempre al post 12 mi sembra alquanto non condivisibile. Il fatto che un popolo supposto evoluto per la sua disponibilità di nomi che non riesce a capire di chi si stia parlando solo per una mera questione di ordine mi sembra che si commenti da sola....forse non è il povero ignorantello europeo a doversi vergognare ma il povero tetragono giapponese....



2° mah bis: certo, se anche noi ci chiamassimo _ponte di pietra_ (ISHIBASHI ) come nome proprio, oppure _figlio della saggezza_ (Tomoko) magari ne avremmo qualcuno in più.....ma la nostra cultura ci spinge a scegliere i nomi derivati da personaggi del passato e non da oggetti (con i dovuti casi particolari, mi sembra ovvio!)

P.S. io non mi vorrei mai correre il rischio di chiamarmi Asuka.....


----------



## rainbowizard

Solo un'ultima precisazione.
Non trovo giusto in nessun caso commentare o criticare la maniera con cui ciascun popolo decide di chiamare i suoi figli.
Personalmente poi, sono particolarmente attratto dalla lingua e dalla cultura Giapponese... 

La mie erano solo perplessità espresse in merito alle considerazioni fatte da *Sempervirens* riguardo alla numerosità dei nomi Italiani/Europei e non avevo alcun intento polemico. 



giginho said:


> P.S. io non mi vorrei mai correre il rischio di chiamarmi Asuka.....



Asuka ... "_il profumo del domani" _invece è un nome che a me piace tantissimo


----------



## giginho

rainbowizard said:


> Solo un'ultima precisazione.
> Non trovo giusto in nessun caso commentare o criticare la maniera con cui ciascun popolo decide di chiamare i suoi figli.
> Personalmente poi, sono particolarmente attratto dalla lingua e dalla cultura Giapponese...
> 
> La mie erano solo perplessità espresse in merito alle considerazioni fatte da *Sempervirens* riguardo alla numerosità dei nomi Italiani/Europei e non avevo alcun intento polemico.
> 
> 
> 
> Asuka ... "_il profumo del domani" _invece è un nome che a me piace tantissimo



Non ho mai criticato la cultura e la lingua  giapponese, lungi da me farlo visto che, dopo essere stato a Tokyo, mi ha conquistato.....era una pura constatazione e una levata di scudi verso il solito adagio per cui "noi" siamo ignoranti mentre "loro" sono i sapienti....puro caso di esterofilia spinta!

P.S. Asuka......bisogna sapere che cosa ti aspetta "domani" per sapere se ti piace tantissimo il suo profumo! Per il momento il mio domani non ha una gran fragranza


----------



## Sempervirens

rainbowizard said:


> 1° mah! ... questo mi pare non l'abbia detto nessuno.
> 
> 
> 
> 2° mah! ... solo a leggere il calendario ci sono almeno 4 santi per ogni giorno. Diciamo che alcuni nomi sono oramai poco usati, altri sono usati di più in alcune regioni e meno in altre ma non mi sembra che abbiamo pochi nomi a disposizione.



Ciao rainbowizard! Poche migliaia di nomi potranno forse bastare a qualche decina di milioni di abitanti. Chi si accontenta gode! Lo dice anche il proverbio! Figurati! Io mi accontento del mio!

Mi ricordo di quando ero alle elementari, oh, nemmeno a farlo apposta c'erano tre " Carli". Meno male che il maestro ci chiamava per cognome! Hai voglia ad anteporre il nome! Gira e ti rigira la minestra e' sempre quella!
 Il numero dei nomi giapponesi e' praticamente illimitato. Ecco, se si vuol parlare di individualita' qui troviamo , perlomeno nei nomi, piu' scelta. Altro che posizione! vabbe', era tanto per ampliare il discorso.

Gigigho,, vado tentoni: Sai quanto farebbero a cambio i nostri ....., ....., ....., ......  con nomi o cognomi giapponesi che non fanno riferimento a parti anatomiche del basso ventre? Capirai che effetto se uno fa di cognome Ponte di pietra! Vuoi mettere?   Mah! la posizione.....  vabbe', la posizione e' sempre la posizione! Vi lascio _posizionare _ben volentieri!

Senza  polemizzare,naturalmente. 

P.S  Scusate gli strani accenti. Ho scritto con la tastiera giapponese.


----------



## stella_maris_74

*Nota di moderazione:*

Vi ricordo che la domanda iniziale era:


> quando è giusto/usato/naturale ... premettere il cognome al nome di battesimo in italiano?



Commenti, curiosità e aneddoti vari ed eventuali, o considerazioni sui nomi propri, gli usi e costumi di altri Paesi non hanno alcuna attinenza né con l'argomento del thread né con il forum Solo Italiano.
Ulteriori post di questo tipo verranno cancellati.

Grazie per la vostra collaborazione.


----------



## ItalianWriting

In Italiano, diversamente da alcune lingue in cui è abbastanza netta o una preferenza o l'altra, c'è un po' di confusione in materia. Persone diverse hanno preferenze e abitudini diverse.

La combinazione "cognome+nome" è in tendenza calante con il passare degli anni. Concordo con altri che è radicata principalmente nella cultura scolastica e militare, e secondariamente in altri contesti in cui "si fa l'appello".

Sarebbe interessante fare uno studio per vedere la correlazione tra livello culturale e ceto sociale e questa preferenza. Da quanto osservo, in Italia ai livelli "inferiori" (di cultura o posizione sociale) si trova un uso più diffuso del "cognome+nome" rispetto alla media nazionale.


----------



## francisgranada

ItalianWriting said:


> ...In Italiano, diversamente da alcune lingue in cui è abbastanza netta o una preferenza o l'altra, c'è un po' di confusione in materia ...


Credo che non si tratti solo di preferenza ma anche delle possibilità (grammaticali/sintattiche) date dalla propria lingua. Nell'italiano (e nelle lingue romanze in genere) l'attributo "tipicamente" viene messo dopo il nome (sostantivo) a cui si riferisce, ma non sempre e non esclusivamente. P.e. Leonardo (proveniente) da Vinci, Vito (quello) genovese, Franco (il) nero ... ,  ma (la) bella Maria, (il) grande Pietro ...  Trasformando questi esempi in cognomi, avremmo: Leonardo da Vinci, Vito Genovese, Franco Nero, Bella Maria e Grande Pietro. 

Per non essere capito male: assolutamente non metto in dubbio l'ordine "nome+cognome" in italiano, anzi, voglio solo dire che secondo me l'ordine "cognome+nome" non è del tutto assurdo o incomprensibile dal punto di vista italiano o romanzo, a differenza di alcune lingue (p.e. nell'ungherese l'attributo precede _obbligatoriamente _il nome a cui si riferisce,  quindi non si può dire "un amico bolognese", ma soltanto "un bolognese amico"). 



> Da quanto osservo, in Italia ai livelli "inferiori" (di cultura o posizione sociale) si trova un uso più diffuso del "cognome+nome" rispetto alla media nazionale.


Interessante, perché l'ordine "spontaneo" in italiano è nome+cognome. Se vero, allora forse si tratta d'una sorta d'ipercorrezione, nel senso di voler presentarsi "colti". Ma questa è solo una mia idea ...


----------



## ItalianWriting

francisgranada said:


> Interessante, perché l'ordine "spontaneo" in italiano è nome+cognome. Se vero, allora forse si tratta d'una sorta d'ipercorrezione, nel senso di voler presentarsi "colti". Ma questa è solo una mia idea ...



Più che volersi presentare "colti" (per il "colto" secondo me vale quello che anche tu hai citato come ordine "naturale", cioè nome+cognome) è forse un po' il risultato di una visione più limitata, cioè abitudini da scuola elementare e/o militari (non dimentichiamo che in Italia fino a pochi anni fa c'era l'obbligo di leva per tutti gli uomini). Inoltre dal momento che cognome+nome suggerisce un certo "inquadramento nei ranghi" (per il richiamo all'ordine militare e agli appelli scolastici e non), è semmai tipico dello status sociale "elevato" il poterne fare a meno.

Siti come Facebook, che in teoria dovrebbero essere "informali", consentono una interessante analisi di questa teoria, dal momento che profili diversi tendono ad avere tra i propri "amici" una differenza spesso ben visibile della distribuzione nome+cognome rispetto a cognome+nome. Si conferma cioè che tendenzialmente siamo circondati da amici culturalmente o socialmente simili. Un Rossi Mario avrà più amici che si scrivono "cognome+nome" rispetto a un Mario Rossi. Per intenderci: la maggioranza ormai usa generalmente sempre nome+cognome (sia tra gli amici di Mario Rossi che tra quelli di Rossi Mario), però la frequenza di cognome+nome è più elevata tra gli amici di Rossi Mario. Magari qualcuno potrebbe farci una tesi...


----------



## francisgranada

ItalianWriting said:


> ... Siti come Facebook, che in teoria dovrebbero essere "informali", consentono una interessante analisi di questa teoria, dal momento che profili diversi tendono ad avere tra i propri "amici" una differenza spesso ben visibile della distribuzione nome+cognome rispetto a cognome+nome. Si conferma cioè che tendenzialmente siamo circondati da amici culturalmente o socialmente simili. Un Rossi Mario avrà più amici che si scrivono "cognome+nome" rispetto a un Mario Rossi. Magari qualcuno potrebbe farci una tesi...


Interessante, davvero. Anche perché, se vero )), allora non dovrebbe trattarsi d'un fenomeno esclusivamente italiano. 

(P.e. nello slovacco, l'ordine è nome+cognome, ma a volte s' incontra anche cognome+nome, un po' come in Italia. Non riesco a spiegare perché, ma forse _qui _bisogna prendere in considerazione anche un'eventuale influenza dell'ungherese.)


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> ...  la Madonna Sistina di Raffaello diventa Sistina Madonna , se non si sta attenti in fase di correzione .


Ciao, cara Pizzi 

Forse anche _Antonelliana Mole_ (a Torino) ... 



> Tieni conto che in Emilia è molto diffuso l’anteporre il cognome al nome.


Sì, infatti, anche il mio esempio è di Bologna. Ma, oltre a tutto quello già detto a proposito dell'argomento, secondo voi esiste anche un'eventuale distribuzione/preferenza regionale del fenomeno "cognome+nome"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> secondo voi esiste anche un'eventuale distribuzione/preferenza regionale del fenomeno "cognome+nome"?



Non stiamo mica parlando di dialetti qui, ma di formalità.
Da quando la formalità di un contesto cambia da regione a regione?


----------



## Youngfun

Secondo me la forma cognome+nome serve per darsi (apparente) "solennità", dato che tutto ciò che è diverso dal linguaggio quotidiano (l'ordine naturale nome+cognome) viene percepito come qualcosa di piú formale, di piú sofisticato.
Forse per questo motivo, oltre a essere usato in ambito scolastico e militare, mi sembra che sia usato anche (ma non sempre) in contesti burocratici, oltre che nelle lettere formali e commerciali, nei rapporti con la Pubblica Amministrazione, negli atti notarili ecc.

A proposito di ambito scolastico, nelle mie pagelle e nel mio diploma compare cognome+nome.


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> ... Da quando la formalità di un contesto cambia da regione a regione?


Non lo sò, per cui la mia domanda . Ma visto che l'Italia, come stato unito, esiste "solo" dal 1861 ed ogni regione della penisola appenninica ha praticamente la sua storia politica diversa, assolutamente non mi pare assurda la possibilità delle usanze e tradizioni regionali diverse, incluso alcune formalità. 



> Non stiamo mica parlando di dialetti qui, ma di formalità.


Ovviamente. Aggiungo solo che, oltre i propri dialetti e le lingue regionali, esistono anche _varianti regionali dell'italiano_. Insomma, l'italiano non è una lingua del tutto uniforme.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Non lo sò, per cui la mia domanda . Ma visto che l'Italia, come stato unito, esiste "solo" dal 1861 ed ogni regione della penisola appenninica ha praticamente la sua storia politica diversa, assolutamente non mi pare assurda la possibilità delle usanze e tradizioni regionali diverse, incluso alcune formalità.



Ma questo non ha nulla a che vedere con la tua domanda.
Il modulo F24 per la denuncia dei redditi è lo stesso sia per la Sicilia che per il Veneto. Qualsiasi elenco di nominativi, sia esso stilato ed esposto in Liguria o in Campania, sarà sempre ordinato secondo i cognomi.
E' il livello di formalità del contesto che fa la differenza, non la regione.


----------

